# Zap Makes It Look So Easy - But It's Not!



## quads (Jan 11, 2010)

Zap gets such great deer pictures, like there's nothing to it!  

There are always deer out in the woods, especially lately there has been a big herd of them. They aren't so easy to get a picture of. I see them everyday, but by the time I fumble around for the camera they're gone! Turkeys don't run quite as fast as deer, and don't even fly as fast. But, they usually stick close to the fields and don't venture too far out into the woods. So I was surprised to see a few out there today.







And finally, I did it! Got a few pictures of a deer today. I think the only reason it stood still long enough was because I was pulling that grate around and it couldn't believe it's eyes. It was wondering what in the world is that guy up to now.






It even stood there long enough to get zoomed in a little closer.






Time to get down to some serious wood cuttin' again.






And guess who fell off the wagon - again.






That round gas can's days are numbered! I just don't like the thing. I've had it forever and it's welcome is wearing thin. It's not so bad in the summer when I use my trailer, I put it in the milk crate on the front, but even then it's kind of a pain. I mean, the milk crate is square and the gas can is round so it doesn't fit in as compactly as it could. You know how when your gas can cools down and the sides suck in, so you open the cap and they pop back out. Not this thing. It's made from a real heavy hard plastic and when the sides suck in, it will not pop back into shape. I used to have to blow compressed air in it to get it back into shape. Now I just leave the cap loose. Of course, then every time it leaps from the wagon the gas runs all over the ground! Argh!


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweet!  I get pics of turkeys walking through my yard on occasion.  I like the big groups with the bite-sized turklings.  Too damn cute.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 11, 2010)

Can we all get together and raise money to buy quads a new gas can. I pledge $1.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 11, 2010)

AP, isn't that a pilated woody woodpecker in the second pic.
Saw one today flying across the yard.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jan 11, 2010)

Ya- he doesn't "peck peck peck"- they wind up and HAMMER the wood.  I have more shots with a red blur for a head.  Very large- and very cool.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't seem to get any shots of the ones around here, but I hear the hammering pretty often.


----------



## quads (Jan 11, 2010)

Pileated woodpeckers are cool!  A couple years ago we had one/pair nesting out by where I normally cut wood.  They just recently started showing up around here.  Up until about 5 or 10 years ago I had never seen one.  Somewhere in my archives I have a few pictures of them.


----------



## quads (Jan 11, 2010)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Can we all get together and raise money to buy quads a new gas can. I pledge $1.


Ha ha!  It won't be bugging me for long.  I almost went to Farm and Fleet or Wal-mart tonight to get a SQUARE one!  Within the next couple of days for sure.


----------



## ohio woodburner (Jan 12, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Jack Straw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait till you get that new one quads and you'll be digging that round one back out.  The new ones are terrible.  I drilled a little 1/8 hole in the top of my new one to get some air flow.


----------



## PJF1313 (Jan 12, 2010)

Tie a leash on that thing..  It always seems to be running away from ya!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 12, 2010)

Great pictures quads, how long did the deer stay around after you took the picture?

zap


----------



## jadm (Jan 12, 2010)

Think that gas can of yours needs a sled of it's own!


----------



## quads (Jan 12, 2010)

ohio woodburner said:
			
		

> quads said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a bigger (5 or 6 gallon) newer one, and you're right.  It doesn't have a vent hole but uses some weird nozzle on it.  I did the same thing with it as you and drilled a hole in it for a vent, then I keep a rubber plug in it.  But it's SQUARE so it probably wouldn't leap from the sled all the time.  It's not for mixed gas though.  I keep the gas for the mower, snowblower, and ATV in it.  Too big for carrying around on top of the load.  So I'll buy another 2 1/2 gallon SQUARE one soon!


----------



## quads (Jan 12, 2010)

zapny said:
			
		

> Great pictures quads, how long did the deer stay around after you took the picture?
> 
> zap


Thanks zap!  I'd need one of those motion sensing game cameras and probably still couldn't capture as many deer pictures as you can!  The deer didn't stick around.  In the zoomed picture, it had it's leg lifted up and was already taking off then.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 12, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> ohio woodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quads
Do you use a 2 1/2 gallon for chainsaw? I have a small one gallon for my C.S. which I like. I figure I can cut about 1 cord per gallon.  I'm lucky, I work second shift so I have every morning to go out in the woods, I just don't have a camera.  JS


----------



## quads (Jan 12, 2010)

Jack Straw said:
			
		

> Quads
> Do you use a 2 1/2 gallon for chainsaw? I have a small one gallon for my C.S. which I like. I figure I can cut about 1 cord per gallon.  I'm lucky, I work second shift so I have every morning to go out in the woods, I just don't have a camera.  JS


I have a one gallon can that I carry spare gas in on the ATV, in case I'm out riding somewhere and need it to get home.  But the reason I like the 2 1/2 gallon for the saw gas is because the the oil I buy is mixed one can to 2 1/2 gallons of gas.  So, with the 2 1/2 gallon can it's easier to mix.  I just dump one whole can of oil in the gas can.

You need to get a camera!  I love looking at other people's pictures as much as I do taking my own.


----------



## Jack Straw (Jan 12, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> Jack Straw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I lost my cell phone in a snow pile last week while cleaning off my jeep. Thank god I could call it and it rang so I could find it. I can't take a camera in the woods, it just wouldn't work out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 12, 2010)

A few semi-random thoughts . . .

I love pileated wood peckers . . . and I am constantly amazed at what they can do to a tree in a matter of minutes. Unfortunately, one of the trees they're going to town on is a large pine in my front yard which I suspect means it is not healthy and may have to be taken down sooner or later.

I hate safety gas cans . . . I can never work those %^$#@ things and end up spilling more gas on me and all over whatever I am attempting to fuel up vs. getting the gas into the tank. You would think someone could invent a decent and simple to use gas can.


----------



## quads (Jan 12, 2010)

The old gas cans were simple and easy to use, but, well, you know, had to get rid of them because we need to protect everybody from themselves.  Old ROUND gas can is pretty simple and easy to use, but it hates to go anywhere with me!

The tree that the pileated woodpecker made the nest in here was a dead oak.  It fell right after they were done nesting and I cut it up.  The section where they built the nest was a little punk, but the rest was good firewood.


----------



## TreePapa (Jan 12, 2010)

I got rid of a couple of old plastic gas cans 'cuz they were cr**py. Got myself a new 1.5 (I think) gal gas can (only use it for rental splitter). I despise the new cans. I can NOT get it to work for love or money, as they say. I usually just wind up taking the "fill nozzle" off completely and pouring into a funnel. I keep watching CL for a good OLD (metal) gas can in good shape at a decent price. I despice the new ones, and the "Green" part ain't woking - I'm sure a lot more gas vapors escape when I pour through the funnel than when using an older, simpler gas can.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## quads (Jan 13, 2010)

Sequoia, I know what you mean.  I have a 5 gallon can and the anti-overflow fill nozzle thing is awful.  When I first start pouring nothing comes out, then all of a sudden it gives a big GLUG, and then a few slurps etc.  I found a rubber plug for about a 3/8" hole, then drilled a hole in the can where the vent normally would have been.  Now I take the rubber plug out of the vent hole and use the fill spout like a normal can.


----------



## joat717 (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree deer are very hard subjects to capture with any accuracy! Nice shots


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 19, 2010)

TreePapa said:
			
		

> I got rid of a couple of old plastic gas cans 'cuz they were cr**py. Got myself a new 1.5 (I think) gal gas can (only use it for rental splitter). I despise the new cans. I can NOT get it to work for love or money, as they say. I usually just wind up taking the "fill nozzle" off completely and pouring into a funnel. I keep watching CL for a good OLD (metal) gas can in good shape at a decent price. *I despice the new ones, and the "Green" part ain't woking - I'm sure a lot more gas vapors escape when I pour through the funnel* than when using an older, simpler gas can.
> 
> Peace,
> - Sequoia



The EPA will be at your door shortly. 
I have several of the "new" ones, and most are junk. Two of em have nozzles that have just about fallen apart. WTH?
Like quads, I have a 2 1/2 gal just for the chainsaw mix. I get the sixpack of 2 stroke oil when it goes on sale. Lasts quite a while.
Separate 5 gal. for the tractor and splitter. 
Reminds me, need to fill that tomorrow.


----------

